# Is this definitely the result of mice or rats? (Photos attached)



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not a pest guy, but when my car's trunk lock was bashed & I couldn't get it open for awhile, every paper in the trunk was shredded by field mice. Even the big Natl' Geographic Atlas. I've been told they use it for nests. But that was on an almond orchard.

Where is the hole & where is the nest?


----------



## Dxc712 (Sep 16, 2018)

As I said I don't know what the cause is.

I asked if this could be due to the bags deteriorating or if it could be caused by mice or rats.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you see any droppings? I've seen the white plastic trash bags just fall completely apart, as they are designed to. Since I assume no food was stored there then nesting would be the only other treason for them to trash the place.

Mice and rats will also chew on anything and everything and I don't see that. Along with the missing droppings I would think just deteriorating plastic, but I would still set a few snap traps.

Bud
Look for droppings and let us know.


----------



## Dxc712 (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks

I couldn't see any droppings. But then again the wardrobe is very cluttered so they may have been obscured.

After removing the plastic bags and scooping up the large pieces with a dustpan and brush, I used a vacuum cleaner to collect the tiny bits of bag that were left.

I couldn't see much in the wardrobe because there's so much in there and I might have sucked up the droppings when I used the vacuum cleaner.

There's a top shelf that is too high to look into. I stood on a chair to get rid of the pieces of bags but again couldn't see anything afterwards, again possibly because I sucked up the droppings with the vacuum cleaner.

I've attached photos of the top shelf after vacuuming up the pieces.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you look on the far right of the last photo in your first post, that sure looks like teeth marks. I've never seen a plastic bag do that & don't know how it could happen chemically. That's why landfills are full of trash bags.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

In first photo of first post, if you zoom in, that looks like mouse droppings on the main rug to me.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The number of plastic bags in the landfill areas plus those littering our country is exactly why they developed biodegradable bags and they fall apart just like your did.

Are any of the other bags damaged?

You apparently had the white plastic bags up on that shelf as well as on the floor. Doesn't seem logical that the mice would climb all over just to find those bags.

Bud


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Tesco had biodegradable bags for a while. Those bags match the look of the biodegradable ones. Should say it is biodegradable right on the front. It appears it is only the Tesco bags that are torn up? I’d guess it’s just them doing what they are designed to do.

Sorta looks like this 




If in doubt it’s easy enough to set a trap and see if you catch anything.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, Walmart had to pay 1 mil to CA because they aren't really biodegradable
. Said to pollute the ocean. I missed that story.


----------



## Dxc712 (Sep 16, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> The number of plastic bags in the landfill areas plus those littering our country is exactly why they developed biodegradable bags and they fall apart just like your did.
> 
> Are any of the other bags damaged?
> 
> ...


Hello Bud

There's no damage to any of the other bags in there. I've removed the plastic bags in there. The laptop case and black bin liner bags are fine.

I've had a MAJOR clear out of the wardrobe I still couldn't see any droppings but I'm going to have someone come and check it out for peace of mind.

:thumbup:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bio degradable bags can be gone in 6 month.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The reality is all houses are subject to mice finding a way in, they like to be warm in the winter as well. So, since you are having someone over good time to locate a few traps outside. If nothing, great, but if they get a few, fewer searching for that tiny hole to get in.

Also, your wardrobe is probably a low probability as compared to areas where there is food.

Glad it was a false alarm. I won't tell you my rat story.

Bud


----------



## Dxc712 (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks Bud!


----------



## Dxc712 (Sep 16, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Do you see any droppings? I've seen the white plastic trash bags just fall completely apart, as they are designed to. Since I assume no food was stored there then nesting would be the only other treason for them to trash the place.
> 
> Mice and rats will also chew on anything and everything and I don't see that. Along with the missing droppings I would think just deteriorating plastic, but I would still set a few snap traps.
> 
> ...


I had pest control come in and leave bait.

They came back two weeks later and the bait hadn't been touched.

I got the all-clear. :biggrin2:


----------

